# Ideas Needed



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

We are new campers and I want to WOW my family and any joinging friends by whipping out awesome snacks that hit the spot and don't take FOREVER. Any great ideas? I also have little kids that are ALWAYS hungry when we camp. What kind of great foods do you bring?

Erin


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

We usually just buy snacks, we arent much of cookers. Some trail mix, chips, gogurts,cookies, all the usual health food. HAHAHA


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great question!
I can't wait to see what others add to the list.

I usually make a batch of devilled eggs before we leave. I have a tupperware devilled egg container that fits perfectly in the fridge.
Fruit, cheese and crackers are super easy too. My son loves Cheese Whiz on Ritz crackers.
Another thing I've done is to buy frozen appetizers like mini pizzas and quiches from Trader Joe's or the market, heat them up in the oven and serve...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I make up 2-3lbs of pulled pork in bbq sause and freeze in zip top bags. Throw it into a crock pot in the morning and its hot by lunch with corn chips to dip into it. Or taco dip with chips. James


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

does anyone have a good bbq wings recipe that isn't hot ( as in spicy) ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> I make up 2-3lbs of pulled pork in bbq sause and freeze in zip top bags. Throw it into a crock pot in the morning and its hot by lunch with corn chips to dip into it. Or taco dip with chips. James


Wow...that sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> does anyone have a good bbq wings recipe that isn't hot ( as in spicy) ?


Sure!
Are you ready to jot this down??

Cook your wings and use a mild sauce


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> does anyone have a good bbq wings recipe that isn't hot ( as in spicy) ?


Sure!
Are you ready to jot this down??

















Cook your wings and use a mild sauce








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> does anyone have a good bbq wings recipe that isn't hot ( as in spicy) ?


Sure!
Are you ready to jot this down??

Cook your wings and use a mild sauce








[/quote]

Such insight, wisdom and knowledge that emerges from you....I'm in awe.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> does anyone have a good bbq wings recipe that isn't hot ( as in spicy) ?


Sure!
Are you ready to jot this down??

Cook your wings and use a mild sauce








[/quote]

Such insight, wisdom and knowledge that emerges from you....I'm in awe.








[/quote]

mild awe? or hot n spicy awe?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> does anyone have a good bbq wings recipe that isn't hot ( as in spicy) ?


Sure!
Are you ready to jot this down??

Cook your wings and use a mild sauce








[/quote]

Such insight, wisdom and knowledge that emerges from you....I'm in awe.








[/quote]

mild awe? or hot n spicy awe?
[/quote]

Let's just keep it mild...this is a public forum ya know.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> does anyone have a good bbq wings recipe that isn't hot ( as in spicy) ?


Sure!
Are you ready to jot this down??

Cook your wings and use a mild sauce








[/quote]

Such insight, wisdom and knowledge that emerges from you....I'm in awe.








[/quote]

mild awe? or hot n spicy awe?
[/quote]

Let's just keep it mild...this is a public forum ya know.








[/quote]


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I always like a plater with several types of cheese, olives, sliced apples and some different crackers.

Also a batch of Skippershe mild wings go down real well too


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I make my own cream cheese and green olive spread, and put out an assortment of crackers. CCGO spread (homemade version of Kraft spread in those tiny little jars)
1 cup green olives stuffed w/pimentos (drained)
1 8oz box of cream cheese (softened)
Finely chop green olives in chopper or blender add cream cheese and mix.
TADA CCGO spread!!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Crackers, cheese & Arbor Mist for us.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Have something sweet with something spicy or salty

Something crunchy with something soft



What ever you decide, have "opposites" together&#8230;



If possible do all chopping ahead of time and

Put it in a zip-loc or flat rectangular container(fits better in fridge)



-Sliced Fruit with yogurt dip

-Hummus (we like green olive flavor) with tortilla chips

-Sliced veggies (orange peppers are our favorite)

-Smokey links in bbq sauce (crock pot)

 the pulled pork is a great idea too!

-Of course cheese and crackers are great too!



-FAVORITE of ours&#8230; hobo pies!

This should be done after you have a good 

coal base in your camp fire. Of course you will need a pie iron

Do NOT get the aluminum kind&#8230; just not sturdy and 

Pies tent to burn in them&#8230; cast iron is the best!



Fruit (any canned fruit)

Pudding (any in a cup)

Pizza (we use turkey pepperoni- less greasy)



-Roasting peeps! Kids LOVE that! I always buy them after

the holiday when they are like 95% off!

that is something you have to plan for though, I don't

know anyone that really has them just lying around.



<or>



Just break out the Margaritas and it won't matter what you serve!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> -Roasting peeps!




OMG... you ROAST PEEPS??? I am calling animal control.









(ps - this is actually a really great idea.... thanks for the tip!)


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

When hiking with the Scouts always had gorp and bug juice. Gorp = trail mix (with M&M's in it). Bug juice = a sugar-free drink mix like Chrystal lite. (backpacking sugar weights too much.)

Also, might try some sliced cheddar and fresh cut apple wedges. Can add a few slices of salami and crackers to get the fence sitters to try it.









My .02's,
Scott


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

During fall camping my kids think caramel apples at the CG are a must! I put a bag of caramel candies and a little water in a small crockpot and it melts in no time. HUGE hit with all the kids. Yes, caramel dip and sliced apples are easier but not nearly as fun as a caramel apple on a stick.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

My kids favorite snack is a mixture of Grandma's Molasses and peanut butter as a dip for apples. They will beg for this and eat it like crazy.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> -Roasting peeps!




OMG... you ROAST PEEPS??? I am calling animal control.









(ps - this is actually a really great idea.... thanks for the tip!)
[/quote]

I _never _burn them...








They are slow roasted to a "caramelized" golden brown!!!








On the menu this camping season are:


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

In addition to the usual yogurt, crackers, granola bars sometimes we do nachos. We use tortilla chips and then add grated pepper jack cheese. Microwave until the cheese melts - about 45 seconds to a minute. Another easy recipe is sliced tomatoes, mozzarella cheese drizzled with olive oil and topped with basil. Add some crackers or artisan bread. A fresh fruit platter with yogurt for dipping is always good too.

Shannon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

EeeVAaa!!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Capprese salid. This is easy to do. Requires a fairly sharp knife. Sliced tomatoes, sliced buffalo mozzarella, fresh chopped basil, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper. A loaf of french/sour dough baggette. Slice the tomatoes and place on a large plate. Cover each with a slice of mozzarella and sprinkle chopped basil over everything. Drizzle olive oil and balsamic vinegar over everything and salt and pepper to taste. Serve on 1/4 inch slices of baggette. Good luck. Let us know how it tastes. We may try it ourselves.







Seriously the DW makes this and everyone loves it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> Capprese salid. This is easy to do. Requires a fairly sharp knife. Sliced tomatoes, sliced buffalo mozzarella, fresh chopped basil, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper. A loaf of french/sour dough baggette. Slice the tomatoes and place on a large plate. Cover each with a slice of mozzarella and sprinkle chopped basil over everything. Drizzle olive oil and balsamic vinegar over everything and salt and pepper to taste. Serve on 1/4 inch slices of baggette. Good luck. Let us know how it tastes. We may try it ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Gary, that just got you signed up for appetizers at the So Calif Rally


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> EeeVAaa!!!


nice new Avatars for you and Shannon!


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

PDX_Shannon said:


> In addition to the usual yogurt, crackers, granola bars sometimes we do nachos. We use tortilla chips and then add grated pepper jack cheese. Microwave until the cheese melts - about 45 seconds to a minute. Another easy recipe is sliced tomatoes, mozzarella cheese drizzled with olive oil and topped with basil. Add some crackers or artisan bread. A fresh fruit platter with yogurt for dipping is always good too.
> 
> Shannon


Hello from Texas........We usually camp with "cheese dip." That is Velveeta cheese melted with a can of Rotel hot tomatoes. An easy version of chili con queso. It goes on all trips. Dip with tortilla chips. Good on baked potatoes and fajitas and eggs, too.


----------



## simplydebbie (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone smile.gif I am a newbie--Just purchased a Sydney outback 31 qrs--rqs ?? something like that...lol
Anyhow, just wondering about some good camping areas anywhere!! I will admit off the back, I have 4 kids and like clean camping...commercial camping Yogi bears--please be nice, no roll of the eyes. Anyhow, yes we have not ventured out of the midwest with our other camper (jayco kiwi 23b) but feel that this camper we just purchased has the potential to make us a little less anal and alittle more adventurous.
So anyone out there who can help, that would be great. I am still looking for a campground with lots of amenities for the kids, close to other amenities and not a party town (unless it's with other fellow outbackers...lol)

thanks a ton


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

not really a snack, but it's good for you. man starting off this way doesn't sound very good. just wait til you hear the two main ingredients. spinach and strawberries. o-well here goes:

1 bag baby spinach
1 pint strawberries sliced
1/2 cup slivered almonds

Dressing

1/4 cup veg oil
2 tbs sugar
2 tbs cider vinegar
1 tbs chopped onion
1 tsp poppy seeds
1 tsp sesame seeds
1/4 tsp paprika
1/8 tsp worshershire sauce

well thats it. if you give it to the kids they might even eat some spinach by accident. forgot make it cold


----------

